# Ca cốc quà tặng



## Gomsubattrang (19/9/19)

Bạn muốn làm quà khuyến mại, muốn in logo lên cốc sứ thì bạn hãy đến với Gốm Sứ Bát Tràng chúng tôi cung cấp ca cốc in logo và đa dạng các sản phẩm quà tặng gốm sứ gửi đến doanh nghiệp như bát đĩa,ấm chén, lọ hoa, đĩa trưng bày, bộ phụ kiện nhà tắm... với sản phẩm thiết thực và gần gũi, quan tâm đến đời sống khách hàng.






Logo và thông tin của khách hàng sẽ được in trực tiếp lên bề mặt bộ sản phẩm và hộp đựng sản phẩm.











Chúng tôi có kiểu dáng, màu sắc đa dạng với mức giá phù hợp, các bạn có thể in hình lên ly sứ, in logo lên cốc một cách dễ dàng.

Ca cốc sứ có ưu điểm là độ bền màu theo thời gian khá tốt nên in hình, in logo lên cốc sứ sẽ không phải lo lắng cốc sứ sử dụng lâu sẽ bị bay màu hay xỉn màu gây mất thẩm mĩ.






Sản phẩm gốm sứ  khách hàng luôn  đón nhận  là món quà được nhiều doanh nghiệp , cơ quan lớn nhỏ lựa chọn.
Để xem trực tiếp các mẫu ca cốc sứ , cũng như sản phẩm quà tặng khác các bạn đến cơ sở sản xuất Gốm Sứ Bát Tràng Chợ gốm Bát Tràng - Gia Lâm - Hà Nội. Hãy liên hệ với bộ phận tư vấn quà tặng của chúng tôi qua Hotline - Zalo: 0966.921.090 để được báo giá và xem catalog nhanh nhất bạn nhé.


----------

